# Sobralia culture, help please.



## Marc (Nov 11, 2012)

In the spring of 2011 I received a NOID Sobralia from a Orchid friend as a gift.

The plant is growing quite well and I believe it produced about 10 new "growths" this season. However for some reason it wont flower.

The plant is about 60 cm's high and is growing in bark. I've kept it moist over the last summer and it got light but not too much as I was worried that the leaves might burn.

Anyone any idea how I could get this thing to flower?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 11, 2012)

It might take until it is more potbound. They love that.


----------



## chrismende (Nov 11, 2012)

It's clearly very healthy. Bruce Rogers, here in San Francisco, is an expert Sobralia guy. I'd email him: [email protected]. He is in business with Terry Root of the famous Orchid Zone to hybridize and popularize Sobralias. The business is OzGardens, it's wholesale only, but you can learn a lot just by contacting Bruce, I'm sure. He's a great guy! Tell him I "sent" you!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2012)

I found Bruce's culture pdf from his website, and in one spot he mentions growing some plants in a very bright spot. Some wouldn't flower and were stressed until he placed them in a shadier environment. In another spot, he mentions that some species will still flower in an overly-bright setting, but if you move the same plant into a shadier environment, it will have more and larger flowers per spike

beautiful flowers they have!


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 13, 2012)

I grow my Sobralias exactly like my Cymbidiums, outdoor (winter low temp. down to low 40s F , 50% shade).


----------



## nikv (Nov 13, 2012)

Tropical Orchid Farm on Maui sells a lot of Sobralias. You might want to contact them for advice. 

http://www.tropicalorchidfarm.com/

Best Regards,
Nik


----------

